# How long can betta live without food?



## piperandremy (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going away today at around 10 am, and will be back tomorrow around 5 pm. 
Will my female betta be okay without food for that long?
I ususally feed her twice daily, four pellets.
Help, and thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She'll be just fine missing a meal or two.Just feed her before you leave and feed her when you return.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

She'll be absolutely fine. They can go many days without food, although it is unadvisable.


----------

